# Difference between All-mountain/freestyle and freeride bindings?



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

It's the stiffness, freeride bindings are usually stiffer than freestyle bindings. Good freeride/all mtn bindings:

Union Force
Union Data
Ride Spi, CAD
Rome Targas, 390's, Aresenal's
Drake Podium
Raiden Machine, R8
Rossignol Jones, HC 3000, HC 2000V1,V2


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Along with the stiffness you also want to take into consideration the fit. For example I noticed that on my Rome 390's the highback really does not contour to my boot very well. This results in less energy transfer and less response, so for freeriding it's really not that good. I love my 390's for park riding, but I just don't think they perform well on the rest of the mountain. I'll recommend everything m60g said except for the Romes, for the reasons I previously mentioned. And to add to the list, Ride Beta/Delta (even though they're freestyle bindings I really enjoy freeriding in them, very stiff and they fit well), Burton P1, Burton C02. I know some people that use Burton Cartels for freeriding, Im not a fan but you can give them a look, see if they fit your style. Good Luck finding the right bindings.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

You might also consider:
Salomon Caliber
Flux Feedback
Nidecker Act Carbon
Head PX10
Bent metal step-in (probably the stiffest you'll find: aluminum highbacks)

I'd say no to the Data's and 390's for AT/Freeride


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

why do you need a "all mountain/freestyle vs a freeride" binding? I think people worry about their gear wwwwwaaaaayyyyy to much on this forum, just go and ride!!! I rock Union danny kass promodels (basically a mix between the datas, contact and force bindings) and i ride them on freaking everything and they kick ass at everything, they feel just as good in the park as they do in the backcountry on some pow pow. STOP OVEER THINKING IT!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> why do you need a "all mountain/freestyle vs a freeride" binding? I think people worry about their gear wwwwwaaaaayyyyy to much on this forum, just go and ride!!! I rock Union danny kass promodels (basically a mix between the datas, contact and force bindings) and i ride them on freaking everything and they kick ass at everything, they feel just as good in the park as they do in the backcountry on some pow pow. STOP OVEER THINKING IT!!!


I agree, like fuck i have a wide board (don't ask) and have small as fuckin feet, gets me down the mountain and thru the park just as good as the other boards I've ridden, as tony said just ride dont think (to some degree lol)


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

It's no big deal that some people like to think about their gear and look into the tech. about it. Realistically, yes pretty much any board will get you down the mountain. I'm sure if you want you could use a Rome Artifact with Toys R Us bindings in the backcountry, but most likely you would prefer something stiffer and more responsive like a Custom X or something in that category. Same thing with the bindings. It's all personal preference, if you don't care what gear your riding then its all good, but some people like to take a good look into the specifics about their gear.


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

there isn't really any difference. some people like to freeride with a really stiff binding, some like to ride with a softer binding, there aren't any rules.


----------

